# Anyone can Translate this????



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

anyone can translate this:

Toi di lang thang lan trong bong toi buot gia, ve dau khi da mat em roi? Ve dau khi bao nhieu mo mong gio da vo tan... Ve dau toi biet di ve dau?

Nha'm chen dang an ti`nh nay ma lo`ng nguoi nao co hay !!! Van biet yeu thuong la` tro` dua` ma` minh van me say 

my Yahoo messenger is automaticaly sending this mesage, and said its a virus, i will not post the link


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It looks to be Vietnamese, but I am not Vietnamese, sorry.


----------

